# I need a gi



## ZenSlinger (Mar 17, 2007)

Hello, all.  I'm new here and I have a questio for the community.  I've been using a lightweight gi for some time now and have decided to upgrade to a better quality, heavier model.

The sheer volume of stuff on the Net is insane.  Does anyone have any recommendations?  I've investigated ProForce, the Juka Silver, Kamikaze, and Tokaido.  

I can't really afford a Shureido, and the Tokaido I'm looking at is pretty cheap, at about $110, but I don't actually know much about gi.  

If anyone has a brand/model they love, that's been comfortable and durable, I'd love some input.

Thanks very much,
Z


----------



## twendkata71 (Mar 17, 2007)

Kwon USA has karate gi of premium quality that you don't have to pay extreme prices like with Shureido,Tokaido,Mistuboshi,Hirota,etc. Now mind you these are excellent gi, But Kwon gi are just as nice and fit a bit larger and have a nice roomy fit. I have worn them for years. The last time I bought a Tokaido gi it cost me $175.00 and it did not last that long. Also I had a Mitsuboshi gi which lasted me about 12 years and also cost me $175.00 Now they are closer to $300.00. The Kwon have a premium line that is approved by for the WKF competitions. Also the JUKA(Dragon) brands are nice as well at a resonable price. The Kwon gi go for about $70.00-$95.00 unless you have their instructor discount, then you can get them for about $59.00(wholesale price). I think that the Addidas brands are nice, but overpriced,just because they are the main approved brand for the USANKF/WKF. Hope that helps. I have an extra Kwon catalog if you privately email me and give an mailing address, I will send you one. Or you can order one from their web site.


----------



## bydand (Mar 17, 2007)

First off: welcome to Martial Talk!

I have a 12 oz. heavyweight ProForce Gi that is quite comfortable and is proving to be rather well made.  My instructor has a 12 oz ProForce that he has had for a long time and except for the arms getting ripped off after a rather robust training session when the Gi was already 5 or 6 years old, it held up very nicely.     In fact he has Century, Pro Force, Bold, and several other  makes, and 99% of the time he has a ProForce on during training, it is one of the main reasons I got one, he said they are his favorites because they wear well, are comfortable and still cheaper than others out there.  (I still want to try out a Bear Brand Gi though, maybe after tax season.)


----------



## Blindside (Mar 17, 2007)

I like the Juka Silver, and have been wearing their gis for about 9 years now.  Great gis, very comfortable, very durable, and thats about all I can ask for.

http://www.jukadragon.com/uniform/juka.htm#silver


----------



## Drac (Mar 17, 2007)

Check E-Bay too...


----------



## Grenadier (Mar 17, 2007)

ZenSlinger said:


> The sheer volume of stuff on the Net is insane. Does anyone have any recommendations? I've investigated ProForce, the Juka Silver, Kamikaze, and Tokaido.
> 
> I can't really afford a Shureido, and the Tokaido I'm looking at is pretty cheap, at about $110, but I don't actually know much about gi.


 

Kamikaze has actually split off into two factions.  One still retains the Kamikaze label, the other one, owned by Markus Hinschberger, uses the Tokon label.  

To me, they're still both the same.    I would order from either with equal confidence in the product.  

You may like the Kamikaze / Tokon Spirit gi, which uses a 11-12 oz middle to heavyweight canvas.  Very durable, and absorbs perspiration very well.  You should be able to get it from your teacher for around 90 or less.  

If you're willing to pay 20 bucks more (give or take), Kamikaze / Tokon makes the Europa model, which is similar, but they go an extra step by brushing up the cotton canvas, making it very comfortable, indeed.


----------



## Haze (Mar 18, 2007)

I bought 2 kwon gi. I got them from a MA store listed on Ebay and saved about 25% off the listed price on the Kwon site.

You can get a spirit from Tokon site for about $65 or so.

But my favorite gi, Tokon Europa, about $125

I just ordered a Juka bronze, 10oz, about $67 (wanted something a little lighter) Anyone have one of these?


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Mar 18, 2007)

I swear by Shureido and all I recomend now for my students.  They are expensive but worth it in my opinion.  Kwon is good to my wife had one and she wore it for 3 years and it was her only gi.  Pro Force isn't bad either.


----------



## gixxershane (Mar 18, 2007)

i bought a 12 oz gi from pro force.. i was not happy with it only cuz the advertised it as a heavy weight and i was figureing on 14 oz one.. it is a little smaller and i dont like the stiching on it.. but that is just me..

i have a 14oz tiger claw one and love it.. it is a black one.. i just purchased a white 14 oz one but dont know the manufacture..i will up date you guys later..i have to exchange it because it is too big, but i like how it is made and how it feels.


----------



## Can (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm a big fan of the Kamikaze/Tokon America.  It fits me better than any other karate gi and it's very durable.


----------



## Grenadier (Mar 20, 2007)

Brandon Fisher said:


> I swear by Shureido and all I recomend now for my students. They are expensive but worth it in my opinion.


 
Excellent uniform, and I'd agree, the best.  Just a few drawbacks, though:

1) The canvas they use is slightly blue-tinged, until after you wash it a few times.  No big deal, but be prepared to be the butt of the "robin egg gi" jokes in the dojo for a short time.

2) Your local alterations shop ladies will hate you when you bring it in to get it hemmed.  The sweet-smiling, Korean lady who handles my gi's always greets me with a smile, when she sees me coming into her shop with a gi ready to get hemmed, until she sees the label.  "SHUREIDO?!?  THAT WILL COST YOU EXTRA!!!"


----------



## Grenadier (Mar 20, 2007)

Can said:


> I'm a big fan of the Kamikaze/Tokon America. It fits me better than any other karate gi and it's very durable.


 
You might like the Monarch a bit more.  They go an extra step, and brush the heavyweight canvas a bit, giving it a more comfortable feel.


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Mar 20, 2007)

Note Shureido tournament cut (TK-10) are 3in shorter in the sleeves and pants and those I personally don't need hemmed.


----------



## searcher (Mar 20, 2007)

I use a JUKA Gold and it is wonderful.   It could be the single best Gi I have ever owned.   I would go with JUKA IMO, they are great.   I have been considering getting a silver to go with my gold.


----------



## twendkata71 (Mar 20, 2007)

I have bought and used Tokaido,Mitsuboshi,Kwon, Century,Shureido ,warrior, and dragon/juka. over the years. My favorites are Kwon,Shureido,warrior and Mitsuboshi. The Mitsuboshi gi lasted me 15 years and is extremly durable. But it is also extremely expensive. Honda MA supplies now sells them for $300.00.  I do agree with Brandon that the Shureido gi is of fine quality and will last a long time. I have found that the Tokaido gi, the sleeves rip off after hard competition and use. I had a warrior brand gi for many years and liked them, but they were hard to find for a while. They are manufactured in New Jersey. I will have to look up the web site. If price is not a problem I would also suggest the custome made Anshin gi. They custom fit all of their uniforms to the buyer. But they are pricey.


----------



## Haze (Mar 20, 2007)

searcher said:


> I use a JUKA Gold and it is wonderful.   It could be the single best Gi I have ever owned.   I would go with JUKA IMO, they are great.   I have been considering getting a silver to go with my gold.



Some pretty good prices on Juka
https://www.themartialartsstore.com...een=CTGY&Store_Code=MAS001&Category_Code=HEAV


----------



## Haze (Mar 31, 2007)

Grenadier said:


> Excellent uniform, and I'd agree, the best.  Just a few drawbacks, though:
> 
> 1) The canvas they use is slightly blue-tinged, until after you wash it a few times.  No big deal, but be prepared to be the butt of the "robin egg gi" jokes in the dojo for a short time.



The blue is actualy a product that is on the canvas to prevent mold and mildew when the material is being stored for periods of time before it is used/sold.


----------



## J.Goldschmidt (Apr 1, 2007)

DiscountMAS.com is a great place for Gi, thats where I purchased mine.

they have a huge selection for Karateka
Shureido - kamikaze - Ronin + alot more!!

Hope this helps.


----------



## Grenadier (Apr 2, 2007)

twendkata71 said:


> I have found that the Tokaido gi, the sleeves rip off after hard competition and use.


 
Sadly, it seemed that their once impeccable quality, has taken a plunge over the last several years.  It used to be that Tokaido and Shureido were considered equals.  

It's not just the sleeves, but also the rest of the seams.  For some reason, the stitching comes loose, or rips away, too easily.


----------



## KempoFlow (Apr 4, 2007)

Those Juko are nice, too bad you can't get them as seperates, I like a larger top than I need for the bottom.


----------



## Blindside (Apr 4, 2007)

KempoFlow said:


> Those Juko are nice, too bad you can't get them as seperates, I like a larger top than I need for the bottom.


 
Give them a call, a couple of months ago I asked about ordering just the Primo pants, and they were fine with it.  

Lamont


----------



## KempoFlow (Apr 9, 2007)

Good idea blindside, I tend to never ask for things like that beyond what is offered.


----------



## jim777 (Apr 15, 2007)

I've heard that the Shureido gi are larger than others at the same size (meaning they fit large), is that true? If my Pro Force gi is a 5, should I get a size 5 from Shureido or 4 1/2 perhaps? I'm thinking of getting the TK-10 for the shorter arms and legs anyway.

Thanks!


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Apr 15, 2007)

I am 5'8 and about 160lbs and wear a Shureido TK-10 Size 4.5.  But I would talk to Shureido USA and give them you measurements so they can help you just to be sure. They are very nice and helpful.


----------



## jim777 (Apr 15, 2007)

I'll give them a call. I'm 6 foot even and right at 200 pounds. I was going to buy the gi from DiscoutMAS though, and didn't want to Shureido the impression I'd be buying when I called. I'll call them tomorrow though. I guess they won't mind too much as long as I buy one of their gi from somebody.


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Apr 15, 2007)

I can get them for you also if need be.  But the direct prices are not really bad considering the service you get.


----------

